# Wierdest 'gift' ever.



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

Simon (SmokeyNL) sent me a little care package, and i got it today.

I have never been scared of a cigar.......until now.

I got some pink clogs......what im gonna do with them hasnt come to me yet, but i am sure i will find a use.....

5 El Cobres.
1 OpusX A
1 El Monstruo

and the clincher.

4 Lars Tetens Gorilla fingers. as i said i have never been scared of a smoke 
until now, these things smell like Soap, Perfume, Dirt, and ass.

You will get your review of these simon, but not for a while, after smelling them, i need to work up the courage to actually spark one.

Pics.






















Sorry for the blurry pics.

Thanks Simon...i think...:tu

James.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Now that's a pretty funny hit. we need pics with the wife/girfriend in the clogs!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice hit there!! Where's the pic with you wearing your new cloggies?


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

You need to get in touch with replicant argent and find out where he got his pink tutu, would go great with the clogs.:ss


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

And thats why...europeans are awesome.


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

Volt said:


> Now that's a pretty funny hit. we need pics with the wife/girfriend in the clogs!


i have neither, quick! someone send me their wife or girlfriend for a clog photo!



gnukfu said:


> Nice hit there!! Where's the pic with you wearing your new cloggies?


See above



taltos said:


> You need to get in touch with replicant argent and find out where he got his pink tutu, would go great with the clogs.:ss


PM sent to Pete 

James


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

MY EYES!!!!!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Volt said:


> Now that's a pretty funny hit. we need pics with the wife/girfriend in the clogs!


The clogs aren't for him?


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

The damage could have been more. 

It was originally a windmill bargained down to clogs, pink clogs. :ss

How's that review of the GorillaFingers coming anyway? :r


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

68TriShield said:


> MY EYES!!!!!


Uh oh, Dave saw the gorillafingers!



ritan said:


> The damage could have been more.
> 
> It was originally a windmill bargained down to clogs, pink clogs. :ss
> 
> How's that review of the GorillaFingers coming anyway? :r


it was a whole heap of crap bargained down to clogs.

The review will be up in time, i havent smoked one yet, im still working up the courage to even pull one out of their classy plastic bags....

James


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

Will we get to see pics of some *clog-a-dors* coming up soon?

Get to work, will you...:r You have to get them seasoned...


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I thought that the clogs were for his sheep until I realized that there would have been four of them.:r:chk:chk


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

That is a cool hit!

Great job!

Put on the clogs and take a pic. It's a sign of respect to the bomber/s

Al


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> That is a cool hit!
> 
> Great job!
> 
> ...


I have plans for the clogs, until i figure out if i can or cant make it happen, i wont be putting my feet in them 

Will keep you posted haha

James


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> That is a cool hit!
> 
> Great job!
> 
> ...


REAL MEN CAN WEAR PINK


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Pink clogs. :r
Awesome!!!


----------



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

oh my god..... pink clogs???? that is some funny sh!t..:r:r


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

nice hit very unique!
How about them Crows man not doing to bad.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

:r:r:r:r:r:r

PUT ON THE PINK CLOGS AND BE A MAN!!!!!!!

:r:r:r:r:r:r

Nicely done. I bet he will were them while "herding" his sheep!


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice... and disturbing. :tu


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

this has been the focus of many conversations in the chat over the last week or two. Awesome Hit smokey im still :r about this. LOL Pink Clogs!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

I have no comment. :r :r :r :r


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

Freakin finally! Simon sent this FOREVER ago!


Enjoy the clogs  please post a review of the gorilla finger...you know. incase i want to try one


----------



## jdreynss (Mar 11, 2008)

Uhmmmm....yeah....we're gonna need a pic of you wearing the clogs...:r


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Great hit! And yes, REAL men wear pink.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Volt said:


> we need pics with the wife/girfriend in the clogs!


No, we need pics of AsetOne in the clogs 

btw, I was in on the bomb too.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Glad you liked it after it finally arrived james, hope you enjoy the cigars (and experience the awefulness of the lars tetens) 
I did tell you this was only part one right?


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

lol its a great gift for a weirdo.. :bn


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

I am glad to see it landed James!! (It was talked about for SO long in the daytime chatroom) Those clogs - you HAVE to post a pic of you in them!! I wonder if you click your heels together - will you get to San Francisco? (Not that there is anything wrong with that...)


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Thats the cutest thing I ever saw James! :r


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

taltos said:


> You need to get in touch with replicant argent and find out where he got his pink tutu, would go great with the clogs.:ss


That was a one of a kind couture piece by "Fantasys by Trishield"
He has a way with chiffon that I could just *die* for. I'm pretty sure the talented seamstress Stevieray did the lacework.


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

James, where are the pictures?


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

where are the pics at????


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

I want pics of you wearing the clogs James!!


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

er im sober....

Like not even one drink in me sober....

Theres no way im putting pink clogs on unless im pissed......

Keep waiting folks its gonna happen someday hahaha

James


----------

